# Navarre pier weekend of the 17th



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Do you local guys think the mac's (both king and spanish) will be in by then?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

Spanish are running hard right now


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Lots of spanish are already here and several kings have already been caught.


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

Saw a few Spanish caught today, a real nice king too.


----------



## Tom-TN (May 3, 2013)

Sounds good. I'll be driving down on the 18th for 7 days.............


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Fished from 4-8 tonight on the pier. Seen about 8 kings landed and some lost as well. Tons of Spanish as well.


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

flipper1 said:


> Do you local guys think the mac's (both king and spanish) will be in by then?


Only thing that has me worried about this upcoming weekend is the amount of rain we are getting (and going to get all week). Water is going to be muddy and salinity off, my bet is the mac's will be in deeper water. I really do hope that I am wrong...


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

They are still catching kings and spanish off the piers, even some tarpon. Looks like I was wrong (good thing) as it has been a few days since the heavy rains started.


----------

